# cat pics set 2



## conibear (Dec 30, 2005)

[/img] My wife and 2 boys also trap with my wife buys a license and helps my set traps and put up fur.


----------



## marcus_rubbo (Dec 11, 2005)

great pics man! look like some nice cats, keep up the good work


----------



## bear_dog (Dec 30, 2005)

I hunt and kill a lot of cats with dogs in Wis. And that cat photo on bottom must be close to 45#. nice job


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Beautiful cats!!! Well done!!!!


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Wow real nice work those are some really big cats. How is the fur this year the coyote fur is real marginal


----------

